# kewl squat possibilities



## trangus (Jan 6, 2007)

so i was just lookin around the net(prety easy only when im bored to death) and i found this. its pretty kewl. i found it on a site called http://www.homelessnation.org 
the site is
http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com 
check it out. theres some kewl stuff there.
peace


----------



## Mouse (Jan 6, 2007)

there's so many in PA. this site rocks. thanks for sharing!


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 15, 2007)

holy shit yeah - that rules. Thanks man.


----------



## laurenorder (Jan 31, 2007)

*trangus wrote:*


> so i was just lookin around the net(prety easy only when im bored to death) and i found this. its pretty kewl. i found it on a site called http://www.homelessnation.org
> the site is
> http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com
> check it out. theres some kewl stuff there.
> peace




did you just say "KEWL"????


----------



## scottlikesapples (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.uer.ca has some really cool buildings from all over on it as well.
Although its geared towards Urban exploring not squatting.

Post edited by: scottlikesapples, at: 2007/01/31 08:44


----------



## AtticOfThought (Feb 1, 2007)

The abandoned but not forgotten cite is pretty amazeing.
I've been to one or two places on it. 
Like the abandoned renissance fairs...those things are fucking sweet...I always thought it would be awsome to get a whole bunch of people liveing in one of those..
but the one i went to...there are no punks in the town out side of it.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 1, 2007)

*AtticOfThought wrote:*


> The abandoned but not forgotten cite is pretty amazeing.
> I've been to one or two places on it.
> Like the abandoned renissance fairs...those things are fucking sweet...I always thought it would be awsome to get a whole bunch of people liveing in one of those..
> but the one i went to...there are no punks in the town out side of it.



IMPORT THE PUNKS!


haha. that just sounds funny to me so I had to say it.


----------



## AtticOfThought (Feb 6, 2007)

haha
I would if i was plannin on stickin around there...
but alas, I have already left.


----------

